# Oak Park Box Joints



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

I ordered the 3 box joint jigs from Oak Park today. I also ordered the brass spacers. Sale price was very attractive. The video on line would sell a lot of those items I would think.

The router bits seemed a little pricey. Any recommendations on bits for box (finger) joints? Whiteside? Sprial (up or down spiral?)

Many thanks in advance.

Steve Bolton


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I PM'd you Steve. 

Corey


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I was planning to order these jigs after seeing the video and reading all of the reviews here. I have a cheap Ryobi router table (came with the cheap router!) and I'm not sure if I can use these jigs. I suppose I can get them in position and then pop some holes in my router table to hold them in place... any opinions?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi duckarrowtypes

You may want to take a look at the link below by Corey..

http://www.routerforums.com/project...ig-non-oak-park-table.html?posted=1#post32812

=========================


duckarrowtypes said:


> I was planning to order these jigs after seeing the video and reading all of the reviews here. I have a cheap Ryobi router table (came with the cheap router!) and I'm not sure if I can use these jigs. I suppose I can get them in position and then pop some holes in my router table to hold them in place... any opinions?


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I got my jigs in the mail yesterday and boy are they a treat to use! I jigged up the quarter-inch piece on my router table because I haven't popped the holes in the table just yet.

The joints are a smidge loose. I suppose that that's because I didn't have the spacer bar as tight up against the bit as it's supposed to be?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Just going off memory here, if too loose and you need to tighten the joint.. tap the jig away from the bit. To loosen a joint tap it towards the bit. Use your fine adjustment tool (hammer) and lightly tap and adjust the jig . Hope this helps. 

Corey


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

challagan said:


> Just going off memory here, if too loose and you need to tighten the joint.. tap the jig away from the bit. To loosen a joint tap it towards the bit. Use your fine adjustment tool (hammer) and lightly tap and adjust the jig . Hope this helps.
> 
> Corey


Corey, that worked great! It's counter-intuitive at first but I just finished up the joints for my first box with 1/2" box joints! Whee! I'll post pictures once the box is complete (I'm a weekend warrior...).

The box I made first is strictly utilitarian: a box with ten 1/8" slots to house ten daguerreotype plates. I doubt that anyone has made one of these in 100 years.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

duckarrowtypes said:


> I got my jigs in the mail yesterday and boy are they a treat to use! I jigged up the quarter-inch piece on my router table because I haven't popped the holes in the table just yet.
> 
> The joints are a smidge loose. I suppose that that's because I didn't have the spacer bar as tight up against the bit as it's supposed to be?



It seems like I remember them saying to do the 3/8" jig first... then, all of them would fit...

... but if B=A... then by default, A=B ...

You will like them!!


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

duckarrowtypes said:


> I was planning to order these jigs after seeing the video and reading all of the reviews here. I have a cheap Ryobi router table (came with the cheap router!) and I'm not sure if I can use these jigs. I suppose I can get them in position and then pop some holes in my router table to hold them in place... any opinions?


You may care to follow this link showing how I fitted the Oak Park spacer fence to my cast iron table, and if it could be fitted to that , I doubt that there would be difficulty with ANY table.

http://www.routerforums.com/lobby/5376-big-thank-you-bob-noles.html


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad it worked out for you. Can't wait to see what you came up with!

Corey


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I haven't mounted the jigs to my table at all... I'm jigging them up every time. Sad, I know. Unfortunately there's a big thingy right underneath the place where one of the bolts should go. It's not a big deal to jig them up every time since they're so devilishly easy.


----------



## S Bolton (Mar 5, 2007)

How do you jig them up each time? With clamps?

Thanks

Steve Bolton


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Are you under the impression that the jig needs to cross the table length wise or cross wise to work? If you turn the jig to a different position the big thingy should not be in the way. You can do this because you're using a round bit, not a flat saw blade.


----------



## duckarrowtypes (Aug 28, 2007)

I jig them up with clamps and boards which is tedious but not overwhelmingly so. 

Mike, I'm aware of the cutting action but I have to rotate the jig so much to get it out of the way of the big thingy that the whole affair becomes rather more cumbersome than it's worth. The Ryobi "My First Router Table" is a little light on surface area upon which to work.

Once I get my Incra jig in from Amazon I'm going to figure out exactly what the optimum table size is and build/buy one accordingly. Once that's done I'll have a nice surface upon which to mount my shiny new box-joint jigs.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Sounds like you got a plan there DuckAtypes. Let us know if we can help. The incra jig will make a nice set up. 

Corey


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

I think you will find that the Router Workshop table is the perfect size for an Incra jig. You can buy just the table top and build your own cabinet to support it, plans are included. This is very handy since the top is predrilled for all the Oak Park jigs and that means a big time savings. You can also purchase a complete table for a decent price. Ask anyone who has bought one and they will tell you: the quality far surpasses other brands you can find for sale.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*Router Workshop table*

i have that table And built the base with 2 doors at the bottom So far I havent used them It's only been a yr now Oh well never know I got the one with the vac system I use it all the time Their are lot's of tables out their But this one i find works for me I have had lot's of table And this one exceeds the others I have 5 routers and leve 1 mounted in it all the time Saves time with bit changes You wont be disapointed del 

http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=BYOT--


----------

